# Cut on Labia Majora! Help please!



## DaughterNeedingHelp (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi, I'm seventeen. Somehow I scratched my down there, I don't even know how. I left it alone and thought it had healed but I went to the bathroom and wiped with a tissue and noticed blood. On top of this I can't even pee without it burning like hell. 

Please will someone help me and advise me on what to do. :crying: I have school tomorrow and I really don't want to miss it. It's come to the point where I had put a band-aid over it to prevent it from touching skin.


----------



## moominmamma (Jul 5, 2003)

Hey it's a really blood-rich area, and unless the edges of the cut are really deep and gaping it will heal just fine. (Women often have big tears in this area during childbirth and it's amazing how much will heal without stitches.) Have a look with a good light, and a mirror or smartphone to make sure it is just a cut or an abrasion. 

If you've been sexually active, even just oral sex, it could be a herpes lesion, in which case it won't look like a cut, it'll be flatter and more like a cold sore. In that case, see a doctor or go to a sexual health clinic for proper diagnosis and advice about treatment and sexual activity and disclosure. 

If it seems like a straightforward abrasion, a bandaid is a good solution if it'll stick. When peeing, hold the labia apart gently to prevent urine from irritating the cut. A ten-minute sit in a lukewarm bath once or twice a day would be a good way to keep that area clean. If it keeps stinging and you need something to protect it for comfort, NewSkin (in the regular first-aid section of the pharmacy) would be a good way to do so, but be prepared for it to sting LIKE CRAZY when you first apply it. With that it'll be protected from urine irritation etc. for several days.

Miranda


----------



## DaughterNeedingHelp (Apr 24, 2017)

moominmamma said:


> Hey it's a really blood-rich area, and unless the edges of the cut are really deep and gaping it will heal just fine. (Women often have big tears in this area during childbirth and it's amazing how much will heal without stitches.) Have a look with a good light, and a mirror or smartphone to make sure it is just a cut or an abrasion.
> 
> If you've been sexually active, even just oral sex, it could be a herpes lesion, in which case it won't look like a cut, it'll be flatter and more like a cold sore. In that case, see a doctor.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply! Would it be okay to put hydrogen peroxide on it also?


----------



## moominmamma (Jul 5, 2003)

DaughterNeedingHelp said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! Would it be okay to put hydrogen peroxide on it also?


Nope, I wouldn't do that. Hydrogen peroxide damages tissue. Diluted it's okay on unbroken skin but it will actually impede healing if the skin is broken.

Miranda


----------

